# Evolutionary Psychiatry Blog



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

just wanted to post a blog link i recently discovered from a psychiatrist who is more oriented towards uncovering the root causes of mental illness, rather than just trying to treat the symptoms

http://evolutionarypsychiatry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmm ...I'm not sure if i posted this in the right sub forum?? well moderators if you think it would fit better in a different forum, please move it thanks!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a big fan of evopsych, but I think it's too immature as a discipline to base clinical recommendations on it. The blog looks cool though, maybe I'm not as up to date as I think I am.


----------

